
Ask HN: What is an easy skill to learn? - smarri
I&#x27;ve come to realise that it&#x27;s easier to learn some skills over others (at least to a moderate level of ability). E.g. learning a language Vs learning to drive. Do you think there are there some skills that are easier, and quicker, to learn than others?  What would they be?
======
Double_a_92
In a software engineering context, Git is my "easy" skill. It's not too
complicated to understand the main concepts and best-practices, but a lot of
colleagues still struggle with it. So it's a nice skill to have, since you can
always help out someone and it's very universal.

